# seat belts for HYMER B564



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Does anyone know if it is possible to fit lap belts the forward facing rear seats in a HYMER B564?

Thanks

Brett


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brett

Just caught your message, we used to have a 564 (1990) and it didn't have any other seat belts except the driver and passengers. I would suggest you contact Hymer UK or Hymer Direct or indeed Brownhills for their advice.

Hymer Direct is Peter Hambleton in Preston and he does a lot of alterations on Hymers, he does have a web site and he advertises in MMM and the like, so check him out.

Hope someone else will see this and be able to help.

Carol


----------

